# hi from bc canada



## ashleym100 (Apr 23, 2009)

hi there i'm a mom of 2 kids , 3 yr old girl and soon to be 2 yr old boy.And am also the proud owner of 4 apha horses.

Sierra Vegas(vegas) 15.2 hh ,23 yr old bay apha mare



















Clouts double vision(pinky) 15hh 6 yr old red roan medicine hat overo mare



















Lobstick skeeter dez (skeeter) 14.3 hh 6 yr old blk/wh homozygous mare



















and Just alito flashback(iassic)15.2 at the withers and growing, 2 yr old blk/wh colt (stallion *prospect ) *we'll see how he matures.

16 months


















2 years old


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hey there and Welcome! Oh my goodness all your horses are so gorgeous!! hope you enjoy it here  and have fun posting


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Welcome to the horse forum! Your horses are beautiful! =)


----------

